
Show HN: MagiXJS – Create the most advance webapp with only one language - etiennepinchon
https://magixjs.com
======
etiennepinchon
Hey guys,

For the past few months I have been working on this framework that would allow
people to code more powerful UX with more comprehensible and shorter code.
Basically it replace HTML/CSS/JS with only Coffeescript code.

The web should be easy, in my opinion current solution like Angular and React
are far from being developer-friendly. It is very easy to learn and there are
no limit to what you can create.

I built the whole website using it!

Thanks! Etienne

Here is a little video to give you a sense of what you can do:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TMPDII-
trTY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TMPDII-trTY)

------
bpatel576
This is a really cool prototyping experience. I remember starting out trying
to build a website with Python/Django using bootstrap and Heroku. The whole
process was so intimidating and it took me weeks just to get my system set up
so I could start coding. I would have loved to start out with something like.

------
mcoppola
Site design is beautiful, and the demos + documentation offer a lot to jump in
with. Looking forward to trying this out. Well done and thanks for sharing!

~~~
etiennepinchon
Thank you so much!! Keep you posted, more stuff is coming really soon! ;)

~~~
redindian75
Really great work... !! btw how does this compare with FramerJS? what are the
main differences?

------
danioso
I was playing around with the editor and it looks great! thanks for sharing

------
FullMtlAlcoholc
What a beautiful site. You have great design skills

------
kabinud
it looks like responsive view does not work

------
sazers
Love your UI

